# Choix entre  iPod Touch et Ipad Mini ??



## alz47 (27 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir
Quel est le meilleur choix entre l'achat d'un iPod Touch  32 GO à 329 et un iPad mini 16 GO à 339 ou 32 GO à 439
Quel est selon vous les différences.
Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

les différences : tailles, poids, qualité image (Retina ou non), le prix ...
On ne va pas s'amuser à lister les différences, pour faire bref, un iPod Touch est iPad mini rétréci au lavage, c'est "quasi" le même produit avec une taille d'écran différente.
Lequel acheter ? Il suffit de te poser les questions : quelle taille d'écran tu veux ? Est-ce que ça te gênerait ou non de te trimballer partout une tablette de 7,9" tous les jours ?

badmonkeyman


----------



## iPadOne (28 Octobre 2012)

interessante question, mais qui n'a pas grand sens (a mon avis) tant les usages des deux appareil sont diffèrent juste un exemple: je me vois pas faire du VTT avec dans la ceinture banane un iPad mini. 

pour faire simple un ordi sait aussi lire les MP3 pourquoi ne pas le prendre, je sait j'exagère mais c'est un peu le sens de ta question ou en tout cas c'est comme ça que je la comprend (peu-etre mal)

Les prix sont en effet proche mais les appareils sont vraiment destiné a des usages trop différent pour pouvoir donner des avis sur tels ou tels usages en tant que particulier. Car il y a d'autre cas ou ce n'est pas pareil par exemple quand on utilise le iPOD touch ou le iPad comme menu dans un restaurant, par exemple, tous les usages pro de ces machines seront confronté a ce dilemme mais pas un particulier.


----------



## CBi (28 Octobre 2012)

N'oublions pas aussi que les 2 outils ne sont au même prix que si on néglige l'écart de capacité de stockage.

Sauf à vouloir jongler avec les contenus, ou être abonné à iTunes Match, il faut considérer que 16 Go = musique *ou* video *ou* stocker ses photos. Donc, à prix égal =

- l'iPod Touch 32Go, c'est plus pour avoir ses contenus multimedia toujours dans sa poche, avec un focus sur audio/video/photo/jeux.

- je vois l'iPad Mini 16Go comme avant tout un outil mobile de lecture et consultation de contenu web = livre et internet.


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Octobre 2012)

CBi a dit:


> - l'iPod Touch 32Go, c'est plus pour avoir ses contenus multimedia toujours dans sa poche, avec un focus sur audio/video/photo/jeux.
> 
> - je vois l'iPad Mini 16Go comme avant tout un outil mobile de lecture et consultation de contenu web = livre et internet.



L'iPod Touch a peut-être un écran Retina mais à choisir, je prendrai un iPad mini pour la vidéo: son écran plus large est plus confortable pour les yeux.

À choisir, je prendrai un iPad mini et un iPod Shuffle pour stocker ma musique.


----------



## esv^^ (28 Octobre 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> (Retina ou non)




Question parallèle: le Rétina t'es t-il vraiment utile? 
Personnellement, je n'en ai pas encore trouvé d'utilité (par rapport à son prix), d'autant plus que rétina ne veut rien dire: c'est Apple qui l'a inventé. Je me rappelle qu'au lancement de je ne sais plus quel produit (iPad 2 je crois...), Apple nous avait dit que l'écran était rétina. En faisant une étude plus approfondie, on s'était rendu compte qu'il n'y avait pas assez de pixel par pouce pour être appelé rétina. Apple avait répondu que comme c'était un grand écran, il était fait pour être vu de plus loin, donc à ce niveau là c'était un iPad Rétina...
Le rétina est donc juste une notion modifiable à souhait par Apple (j'exagère un peu, mais l'idée est là).  


Est ce vraiment utile?
:rose:


----------



## alz47 (29 Octobre 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> L'iPod Touch a peut-être un écran Retina mais à choisir, je prendrai un iPad mini pour la vidéo: son écran plus large est plus confortable pour les yeux.
> 
> À choisir, je prendrai un iPad mini et un iPod Shuffle pour stocker ma musique.



Bon conseil iPad mini + iPod Shuffle

merci


----------



## iPadOne (30 Octobre 2012)

un Shuffle et un Mini c'est vraiment la bonne formule tu peu aussi voir un iPod traditionnel si tu veux encore plus d'espace mémoire (donc plus de musique, je dit ça parce-que j'aime pas le suffle on peux pas ou mal choisir ses playlist , j'ai un nano 7 et un iPad (le mini arrive fin novembre) mais le problème est les 16 Gb pour moi .... le Mini va remplacer mon iPad2 (recyclé dans la famille) et je pense que je vais me régaler a consommer des contenu avec ;-)


voili voilou


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Question parallèle: le Rétina t'es t-il vraiment utile?
> Personnellement, je n'en ai pas encore trouvé d'utilité (par rapport à son prix), d'autant plus que rétina ne veut rien dire: c'est Apple qui l'a inventé. Je me rappelle qu'au lancement de je ne sais plus quel produit (iPad 2 je crois...), Apple nous avait dit que l'écran était rétina. En faisant une étude plus approfondie, on s'était rendu compte qu'il n'y avait pas assez de pixel par pouce pour être appelé rétina. Apple avait répondu que comme c'était un grand écran, il était fait pour être vu de plus loin, donc à ce niveau là c'était un iPad Rétina...
> Le rétina est donc juste une notion modifiable à souhait par Apple (j'exagère un peu, mais l'idée est là).
> 
> ...



Oui, la technologie du Retina était au début une révolution (comme aime nous le faire rappeler Apple) sur l'iPhone 4 mais qui est ensuite devenu un argument de vente pour l'iPad 2.
L'année prochaine, Apple sortira un iPad mini Retina et tout le monde s'y jettera dessus comme d'habitude


----------



## iPadOne (1 Novembre 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Oui, la technologie du Retina était au début une révolution (comme aime nous le faire rappeler Apple) sur l'iPhone 4 mais qui est ensuite devenu un argument de vente pour *l'iPad 2*.
> L'année prochaine, Apple sortira un iPad mini Retina et tout le monde s'y jettera dessus comme d'habitude



he ça serait pas plutôt l'iPad 3. 

perso j'ai un ipad 2 et un iPhone 5 donc un pas retina et l'autre oui certes l'écran est plus beau mais a part dans la lecture des ebook et encore j'y vois pas trop une si grande différence c'est pas comme du LCD au IPS par exemple , je ne suis pas passé au ipad3 parce que je savais : écran Retina = durée de vie de la batterie moindre , je me suis amusé a faire un comparatif avec mon iphone 5 et le 3 G qui trainais sur mon bureau , iphone 5 , 5h30 de video (via PPTV) iphone 3G 8h 20 pour le même usage, j'apprécie la beauté du retina  mais si l'option sans retina existait je pense que je prendrais la version sans.

Pour revenir au sujet du post il semble d'après ceux qui l'ont eu en main que ce petit iPad soit une vraie bombe , j'ai commandé un 64 en 3G je vais devoir attendre fin novembre ... y a de forte chance que je prenne un wifi vendredi et le passe a ma femme quand le 3G sera la ;-) (je sait je suis pas patient  )


----------

